# Bug out boots?



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I recently wore my working boots to the ground and looking for a new pair. I was thinking replacing them with the same steel toe style work boot but then got to thinking on a steel toe hiking style boot. which would be better suited for bugging out in ya'lls opinion? If you haven't noticed I am from Texas, the southern part to be exact so its more of a subtropical terrain than anything else. but just curious. I used my work boots when scoping out a bug out location and they suited me just fine so I really am not to sure.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a matter of what you are comfortable with. You are the one that has to wear them. They need to be appropriate for the job and climate. If things are typically dry and warm, I wouldn't worry about waterproof or insulated boots.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

When a man finds a pair of boots that are good for work and hiking he is very lucky. I say stick with what you know and have been comfortable with. If the tops are in good shape you could take them to a shoe repair place and have new soles put on them.


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

Let me throw this in the picture. My BOL's that I have been exploring are on river banks in open fields with a lot of mesquite trees around. Last place I checked had ticks and chiggers there. Tucking my jeans in my boots helped a lot too so there's that, but if the hiking boots are more versatile and comfortable I can tuck my jeans in my socks right?


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

yup I love these damn things but to get them resoled is the price of a new pair. At least if I get it done at Red Wing.... still thinking about it though lol new sole = new boots


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Using all the time safety shoes. Very happy with them. Good price as well. For me the weather is also hot (Thailand). No problem.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Comfort is job one. You are gonna be in em for long periods of time. I try to have 2 pairs to do what your trying to do. One for work that meets the safety requirements and are comfy and another pair for hiking and camping that fit like a second skin and are very high quality and comfortable. Those would make excellent bug out boots. Leave work to work and hiking to hiking if you can.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Comfort is job one. You are gonna be in em for long periods of time. I try to have 2 pairs to do what your trying to do. One for work that meets the safety requirements and are comfy and another pair for hiking and camping that fit like a second skin and are very high quality and comfortable. Those would make excellent bug out boots. Leave work to work and hiking to hiking if you can.


Yep, TC is dead on, comfort is the number 1 priority. Part of my job duties at my engineering firm is health and safety, therefore we have a safety boot policy. I get mine at the Red Wing store. They are square toed cowboy style boots, wirer resistant, with a thicker and softer liner than I have seen from other manufacturers. You cannot tell they are steel toed and are as comfortable as my hiking boots if not more so.Try Irish Setter


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

a father said:


> Let me throw this in the picture. My BOL's that I have been exploring are on river banks in open fields with a lot of mesquite trees around. Last place I checked had ticks and chiggers there. Tucking my jeans in my boots helped a lot too so there's that, but if the hiking boots are more versatile and comfortable I can tuck my jeans in my socks right?


Hey Father, I guess you could..... but seems uncomfortable to me to have jeans tucked inside your socks. Just not my thing. However, there are times that call for pulling up your jean bottoms and tucking them in your boots. Don't forget the chigger/tick spray. Deet won't hurt ya, just puts hair on your chest.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Tape the jeans to your leg if the bugs are that bad, socks over top. Spray deet on clothes.

I need to try out for hiking a pair of work boots I bought but the job did not last long so the boots are basically new. Carolina 4 x 4 is the brand/ style. Hiking boots with an alu toe box, waterproof, high ankle, and fairly spongie/thick foot bed.. Designed for all day on your feet wear.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

a father said:


> yup I love these damn things but to get them resoled is the price of a new pair. At least if I get it done at Red Wing.... still thinking about it though lol new sole = new boots


Technically, I may not be correct. But getting them resoled supports the local economy.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

As others have said it depends on your climate and terrain. Where I live, I place a premium on my boots being waterproof, lightweight and breathable. It goes without saying that this is one area you don't want to pinch pennies - got to keep your feet happy! Once you find the boots that suit you, get a second pair of the same. And for Pete's sake ... get several pairs of quality socks to go with them. REI often has good deals on 'seconds' of their light hiker wool socks.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

I still have my old, broken in, steel toe boots from boot camp. They are as comfortable as tennis shoes now and are my go to boots for anything requiring a lot of waking/hiking in woods.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dont depend on any one pair.I have several favorites.here in snow country depending on the weather,I may wear my sorels or my cabelas snow runners (very light weight).both are well insulated.in the ouher three seasons,I have a dependable pair of red wings (non insulated) or some rocky eliminator 6inch....mostly in summer though,I wear my teva warrior sandals.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Regardless of the boot you choose, get a set of quality after market insoles. These can make a cheap pair of boots very comfy or a great set of boots even better.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is all terrain based.

However, seriously the real consideration of a longterm boot. I can't even imagine Washington's army marching barefoot in the snow.

Learning about boot repair might be useful


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm up north and I am comfortable with Intermediate cold wet boots. Of course a steel toe boot can be useful... Insoles really help with comfort. I like boots that are heavily water resistant/waterproof, breath and have room for multiple pairs of socks/liners.

I am hoping these boots will be good for the cold this here. I got a cheap pair of belleville ICW boots this year to replace my old pair of ICW which replaced a previous pair of combat boots. They do wear down though. They are easy to wear gortex lined and have their own booties. I usually get double wide to accommodate the extra socks / liners.

Really cheap boot here...

http://smile.amazon.com/Gore-Tex-In...TF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&pldnNewCustomer=1


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

At work I wear doc martins..I stand and walk around for 10 hrs a day and they are comfortable..feet feel fine now and I just finished a shift.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have danner boots but I rarely wear them. I usually wear a waterproof hiking sneaker.


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Father, I guess you could..... but seems uncomfortable to me to have jeans tucked inside your socks. Just not my thing. However, there are times that call for pulling up your jean bottoms and tucking them in your boots. Don't forget the chigger/tick spray. Deet won't hurt ya, just puts hair on your chest.


Lol yea I Had bug spray with high deet presence worked like a charm but I only sprayed on my exposed skin and shirt didn't think the chigger/ticks would be that bad. but my friend got bit like crazy.


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Tape the jeans to your leg if the bugs are that bad, socks over top. Spray deet on clothes.
> .


didn't think about tape thanks


----------



## a father (Sep 16, 2014)

Will2 said:


> It is all terrain based.
> 
> However, seriously the real consideration of a longterm boot. I can't even imagine Washington's army marching barefoot in the snow.
> 
> Learning about boot repair might be useful


Awesome! I am a man of DIY lol going to buy a new pair then fix mine, because if I fix before the wife wont approve the new pair lol


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I did not want to start a brand new thread so I will ask my boot related question here.
I am notorious for wearing out boots, especially those of less than good quality. I would like some suggestions for boots as daily wearers and tactical boots. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Steel toe boots draw heat out of the piggys. I took a pair hog hunting in Arkansas one year. Even with good wool socks, and being fairly mild, 30's and 40's, they were like ice after a bit. Haven't tried insulated steel toes, so cant relate, but someone mentioned happy feet... Also steel toes arent as breathable. Hot days you definitely will sweat and get skunk hoof.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Steel toes are dangerous. If something REALLY big lands on your toes, they will have to cut away the metal to get your feet out because the steel will bend down into your foot.

A better option is Kevlar toed boots. As strong as steel for protection, but will bounce back when the weight is removed....and therefore, you may keep your toes. They are also lighter, and more comfortable than steel toes.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

My Bug Out Boots are a set of SWAT Chase boots. I use them for Paintball, but these are a fantastic boot. Lightweight, and comfortable. Waterproof as well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Steel toe boots draw heat out of the piggys. I took a pair hog hunting in Arkansas one year. Even with good wool socks, and being fairly mild, 30's and 40's, they were like ice after a bit. Haven't tried insulated steel toes, so cant relate, but someone mentioned happy feet... Also steel toes arent as breathable. Hot days you definitely will sweat and get skunk hoof.


Great info on that Sir. Had not thought of them angles. Been too many years since I owned some i guess.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I will stick with continuously mentioning Bates Ultra Lights. Wearing them continually over 25 years I have wore out about three pair. In fact I need some new ones. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

